# "....wars are fought by people for human ends and purposes..."



## Kirkhill (24 Jun 2017)

Theater Land Operations
Relevant Observations and Lessons from the Combined Joint Land Force Experience in Iraq
Lt. Gen. Gary Volesky, U.S. Army
Maj. Gen. Roger Noble, Australian Army
Article published on: June 22, 2017

Lessons Learned
Observation 1: Global capability sourcing is now the norm.
Observation 2: The human domain is of preeminent importance, and it is the key to both victory and defeat.
Observation 3: Multi-domain capabilities are now applied at every level from strategic to tactical.
Observation 4: Expanded capability options are now drawn from beyond traditional military and national boundaries. 
Observation 5: Federated planning, trusted information sharing, and decentralized action—is the new norm. 
Observation 6: Nontraditional command-and-control solutions are the new way to do business, and self-synchronization is increasingly important.
Observation 7: A disciplined, systematic framework that binds the strategic to the tactical is as important as ever.
Observation 8: Policy, procedures, and systems have a critical impact on mission accomplishment. 
Observation 9: The quality of people remains the most important element

http://www.armyupress.army.mil/Journals/Military-Review/Online-Exclusive/2017-Online-Exclusive-Articles/Theater-Land-Operations/

My take - The "Commander's Intent" is as important now as it ever was, if not moreso.

Operations now seem to be more "democratic" and less "authoritarian".  The participants no longer are rigidly bound to the commander and the commander can't rely on the participants to click heels and go.  The participants will not only include corps of the same army, but also branches of the same forces, agencies of the same government, different governments, sub-national and supra-national agencies, paramilitaries, non-state actors, volunteers, commercial agencies and multi-national corporations. On the other hand, the participants offer the commander many capabilities that previous commanders never enjoyed - no the least of which are multiple interpretations of the Laws of Armed Conflict.  Or to put it in simple terms: "My lawyers don't agree with your lawyers".  Also it is less likely that a commander will be fully aware of all of the capabilities of all the people working with him and how they will use them.

Self-discipline and personal relations will matter.   And it will all come down to the willingness of the fighters to continue the fight even when forced off the field and reduced to pointy sticks in dark alleys.


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Jun 2017)

And in interesting counter-point (the Real Clear people tend to do that - http://www.realcleardefense.com/ )

The "authoritarians" fight back.  The centralization of innovation.

"As innovation gains momentum throughout defense forces, a common theme seems to be emerging. Militaries, in particular Western ones, are increasingly seeking to centralise their dispersed innovation cells into single innovation ‘hubs’"

http://groundedcuriosity.com/the-perils-of-centralising-defence-innovation-and-how-to-overcome-them/?utm_campaign=crowdfire&utm_content=crowdfire&utm_medium=social&utm_source=social#804497877347303424-tw#1498273079270

The search for "The Truth" continues.


Edit:  "The most significant impact of bringing innovation into the center is there is an immediate loss of engagement with the ground level of the organisations."

This reiterates something that our Thucydides harps on about:  the inability of anybody, or even any group of people, to know everything about everything - and thus the failure of centralization.


----------



## a_majoor (26 Jul 2017)

The first post could equally apply to Athenian Hoplites and sailors moving across the Agean during the Peloponnesian War, or British commanders in North America or India, and naval commanders at sea during the Seven Years War (or indeed at any time prior to the invention of the telegraph).

Our problem isn't that we don't have smart, dedicated solders, sailors and airmen, but rather we have an intricate web of communications which allows commanders, politicians and even civilians to look in on operations right down to the tactical level and influence what these solders, sailors and airmen are able to do. This has impacts on many of the observations that Lt. Gen. Gary Volesky makes, both for good and for ill.


----------



## Kirkhill (29 Jul 2017)

Clausewitz redivivus.



> *Milley: Future wars will be long, they'll be fought on the ground, and spec ops won't save us*
> 
> By: Meghann Myers
> 
> ...



https://www.armytimes.com/news/your-army/2017/07/27/milley-future-wars-will-be-long-theyll-be-fought-on-the-ground-and-spec-ops-wont-save-us/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Army%20DNR%2007-27-17&utm_term=Editorial%20-%20Army%20-%20Daily%25


----------

